

Third of all teens who meet strangers online are meeting them in person, too - prawn
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/08/06/why-kids-are-meeting-more-strangers-online-than-ever-before/

======
mcherm
To me, this sounds like it is based on a fundamentally different understanding
of "the net" held by a bygone generation. The title sounds much like "Third of
all teens who meet strangers in the supermarket are meeting them at the
bowling alley too." Um... of course they are.

~~~
strathmeyer
Next think you know kids are going to start talking to people online that they
have met in person??

I remember when I was a kid and my parents found out that I was using their
terminal/modem to call local BBSs. The did exactly what the news had told them
to do: they told me that I knew I was never supposed to tell someone I met
online what my real name was. I was confused but I nodded and agreed with
them; the only people I had been talking to online were my classmates.

